# The Sims 2, and Graphic Cards



## maggierose1978 (May 2, 2006)

I am considering purchasing a new computer. I have found one that seems to meet the basic requirements, and in many cases goes over the basic requirements for The Sims 2. However, I am concerned about the graphic card. I have read the systems requirements for the Sims 2, and the graphic card is not listed. However, the way it looks. However, the way it looks, the graphic card is inbetween two of the requirements for The Sims 2.
*
First things first, the computer.*

Here are the system's specs for the computer I am considering purchasing

Compaq presario SR2163WM PC w/Intel Pentium 4 631 w/ Hyper-Threading Technology

Specifications

Tower computer
Intel Pentium 4 631/ 3GHz - Hyper-threading

OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basics

512MB DDR II SDRAM

1 x 160GB - Standard - Serial ATA - 150 - 7200rpm Hard Drive

L2 Cache 2mb

DVD RW/ DVD-RAM - IDE

*Graphic controller integrated ATI-Radeon Xpress 1100*

Network adapter - integrated

*Here are the System Requirements as listed on The Sims 2 website*

Minimum System Requirements for The Sims 2

If you have a T&L capable video card with at least 32 MB of video RAM then you need at least:

* 800 MHz processor or better
* 256 MB RAM if Windows Vista, XP, Windows ME, Windows 98 or Windows 2000
* At least 3.5 GB of hard drive space

If you have a non-T&L capable video card (an Intel Extreme Graphics or a Radeon 7000/VE Series) then you need at least:

* 2.0 GHz processor or better
* 256 MB RAM if Windows Vista, XP, Windows ME, Windows 98, or Windows 2000
* At least 3.5 GB of hard drive space

Get the most current driver for your video card. The manufacturers usually have the video drivers on their sites for you to download. Visit the nVidia site, the ATI site or the support site for your computer's manufacturer for the latest drivers for those video cards.

Supported video cards (and the more video memory the better):

* ATI RadeonTM series (7000 or better)
o Radeon 7000/VE series (non-T&L; requires 2.0 GHz processor)
o 7200, 7500
o 8500, All-In-Wonder 8500
o 9000, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800
o X300, X600, X800

* Nvidia? QuadroTM series
o Quadro, Quadro2, Quadro4

* Nvidia? Geforce series (GeForce2 and better)
o GeForce2
o GeForce3, 3 Ti
o GeForce4, 4Ti, MX 420, 440
o GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950
o GeForce 6600, 6800

* Intel? Extreme Graphics (non-T&L; requires 2.0 GHz processor)
o 82845, 82865, 82915

The graphic card on the computer i am considering purchasing isn't listed, but it seems to be in the acceptable range for the ATI Radeon series I can purchase either additional memory (because I have heard that Vista is a memory hog) or I can purchase another graphic card. (I would rather purchase the additional memory and upgrade it to a gig of RAM), but I cannot do both since I am on a budget.

I would appreciate any help you may give me, in informing me on whether or not this computer would be a good investment, especially for the purpose of playing the sims 2 with the graphics on high, so that I may experience the full details of The sims 2.

Thank you

Maggie


----------



## greed (Feb 24, 2005)

If you want to know if your computer can run a game go to this site and select the game you are wanting to run. It will tell you if your computer meets the system requirements.

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/

as for the graphics on that system, I would think you'd need a new card. Integrated graphics are very limited. any of those listed graphics cards would be a huge improvement on what comes with that system. I would recommend at least an ATI 7800 or GeForce 3 for running the Sims 2


----------

